# iframe beenden



## schlumsch (27. September 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe eine jsp gebaut und dort in einem iframe eine externe Komponente geladen. Das iframe beansprucht ungefähr 80% meiner Page, unterhalb kommen dann noch diverse selects usw. Die Komponente des iframes besitzt einen closebutton welchem ich aktionen zuweisen kann. Was ich am Ende des Tages gerné haben möchte ist, das bei Betätigen des close Buttons der Komponente eine Weiterleitung auf eine neue Seite geschieht. Die Weiterleitung an sich klappt, allerdings nur innerhalb des iframes. ich komme also auf meine neue Seite, habe aber noch immer die oben erwähnten restlichen 20% meiner ersten jsp. Wie komme ich aus dem iframe wieder heraus?

Danek schon einmal, Gruß


----------



## schlumsch (28. September 2010)

Ok, vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden. "Normalerweise" wird ein iframe wohl mit target="_top" im href beendet. Da ich allerdings dies nicht in meinen Link einbauen konnte wäre die Lösung in diesem Fall als url die selbe jsp anzugeben und dieser einen Parameter mitzuschicken, zB isclodes=true oder ähnliches. Das ganze wird dann beim laden der jsp abgefragt und entsprechend gehandeld...

Gruß


----------

